# Hi there everyone I’m Trisha



## Snookiebluestar9 (10 mo ago)

Hey there I’m a mom of two and currently pregnant due in a few more weeks. I’m on here due to not having no one to talk to in regards to getting married young and it’s been going on ten years I’m losing my mind.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Snookiebluestar9 said:


> Hey there I’m a mom of two and currently pregnant due in a few more weeks. I’m on here due to not having no one to talk to in regards to getting married young and it’s been going on ten years I’m losing my mind.


Welcome. 
You ask the question and we will do our best for you.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Snookiebluestar9 (10 mo ago)

Is it possible when a man or woman say I love you but have my own way of showing it?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Snookiebluestar9 said:


> Is it possible when a man or woman say I love you but have my own way of showing it?


People do show love in different ways. Some show it by being a giver or always being complimentary, or helping you start your day off right.
Some people have difficulty showing their love for you, but you know they will be around to take care of you when you have stage four cancer.
I think the simplest measure is whether or not he/she is stepping up and making you feel loved in the way that you told that makes you feel loved.
I don't need to compliments to feel loved, but if that is what my wife told me she needs, then I should step up and figure out how to give compliments.


----------



## Snookiebluestar9 (10 mo ago)

There is so many things that makes me think otherwise about my husband. He hardly wants sex and since he is my first and I’m currently pregnant I want it a lot. I know not really important he doesn’t do loving gestures no flowers no foot or back messages. I always say I love you then he will say it. He never calls me beautiful or pretty. He seems to be like a roommate in our own home. I feel empty inside because he drinks and smokes everyday I feel like he is in love with that more then me since the beginning and. He hardly talks to me.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Snookiebluestar9 said:


> There is so many things that makes me think otherwise about my husband. He hardly wants sex and since he is my first and I’m currently pregnant I want it a lot. I know not really important he doesn’t do loving gestures no flowers no foot or back messages. I always say I love you then he will say it. He never calls me beautiful or pretty. He seems to be like a roommate in our own home. I feel empty inside because he drinks and smokes everyday I feel like he is in love with that more then me since the beginning and. He hardly talks to me.


He was probably not educated on how to be in a relationship. He's obviously still somewhat a boy.
Is there a mentor that could teach him?
Men who think things are fine don't change.
He's not being very loving, which is unfortunate.
One thing you could try and do is write him a note and tell him that you don't feel loved and why.
Tell him that you're not touched enough or that you need to hear nice things from him. 
Tell him what you need in order to feel loved by him, put in the context of needing to be loved and don't be accusatory in your note.
I do hope, for your sake, that he does step up.


----------



## Snookiebluestar9 (10 mo ago)

I tried that several times


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Snookiebluestar9 said:


> There is so many things that makes me think otherwise about my husband. He hardly wants sex and since he is my first and I’m currently pregnant I want it a lot. I know not really important he doesn’t do loving gestures no flowers no foot or back messages. I always say I love you then he will say it. He never calls me beautiful or pretty. He seems to be like a roommate in our own home. I feel empty inside because he drinks and smokes everyday I feel like he is in love with that more then me since the beginning and. He hardly talks to me.


His expression of love may not be what you see as expression of love.

And the same could be true in the other direction, he could have trouble feeling love from you.

There is a book called The Five Love Languages that explains all this, it may be useful to you.

I would suggest that you communicate what you need very clearly (backrubs, etc) but also listen and watch carefully to signs of his affection.

There could be other possibilities and things that have gone wrong in your relationship but I wouldn’t be paranoid about anything else unless there is good reason.

Best of luck to you and your baby! Congratulations!!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> His expression of love may not be what you see as expression of love.
> 
> And the same could be true in the other direction, he could have trouble feeling love from you.
> 
> ...


Never mind. I see your other post and there are clearly issues.


----------

